
Apple’s Schiller: iOS 6 Passbook works in place of NFC - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2012/09/13/apples-schiller-ios-6-passbook-works-in-place-of-nfc/
======
shawndumas
"And by virtue of it being built into the operating system, not the device,
Passbook will have a much larger potential installed base right off the bat,
when iOS 6 is released next Wednesday."

